# dvd burning pains

## sobers_2002

hi all

i bought a new set of dvd-r's of princo(write once). Earlier i had burned some dvd+r's of moser baer w/o problems. Now what happens is that k3b says there is some problem with the dvd and exits. I tried to burn in win, but there it stays at 1% and just keeps on burning. I had to hard stop it by cancelling the burning. Dvd writer is Ts-h542 samsun-toshiba. What could be the reason??? could it be 'cauz of poor dvd's ?? or is there something in burning dvd-r's as compared to dvd+r's???

i am really feeling fucked up

plz haalp

thnx

Saurabh

EDIT:- things made clearer, hopefully

----------

## yaneurabeya

Wha~?!?!

Errors messages might help and please revise your English (no offense, but it was confusing).

----------

## sobers_2002

there are no error messages other thn the one in k3b which says that there is some problem with dvd

----------

## augury

emerge -O app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd app-cdr/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrdao

check /etc/cdrecord.conf for confilcts and do a  k3bsetup.  i set burn group to root.

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *augury wrote:*   

> emerge -O app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd app-cdr/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrdao
> 
> check /etc/cdrecord.conf for confilcts and do a  k3bsetup.  i set burn group to root.

 

Running k3bsetup to change the cdrecord programs to SUID root will result in errors in later kernel versions than 2.6.7 (maybe 2.6.8?). Note requester's sig.

Once again, please type in more clearly English because I can't decypher what you are trying to say...

----------

## augury

well just because I do it doesnt mean he should. :Wink: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

? I should have clarified the second sentence because it was directed towards the requester. Sorry, but I'm just annoyed with some things in life right now.

----------

## augury

i got rid of all my windows systems a while back.

----------

## yaneurabeya

And how does this relate to the current convo?

----------

## sobers_2002

just burned 2 dvd+r's of moser baer with k3b w/o any error. The writer is +/- compatible, so wy 

doesn't dvd-r burn???  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nighthawk4

 *augury wrote:*   

> emerge -O app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd app-cdr/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrdao
> 
> check /etc/cdrecord.conf for confilcts and do a  k3bsetup.  i set burn group to root.

 

I tried this after I installed K3B, but I still get the same errors when I run it:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to find growisofs executable
> 
> K3b uses growisofs to actually write dvds. Without growisofs you won't be able to write dvds. Make sure to install at least version 5.10.
> 
> Solution: Install the dvd+rw-tools package.
> ...

 

Also, when I try to run the setup, it says I need kdesu. When I try to emerge that, it says it is masked by the ~x86 keyword.

----------

## lotw

 *Nighthawk4 wrote:*   

>  *augury wrote:*   emerge -O app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd app-cdr/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrdao
> 
> check /etc/cdrecord.conf for confilcts and do a  k3bsetup.  i set burn group to root. 
> 
> I tried this after I installed K3B, but I still get the same errors when I run it:
> ...

 

And easy way to fix that is install the growisofs, so emerge dvdrtools.  Also it would be a wise choice to edit the /etc/make.conf and add dvdr to the USE statement.

----------

## Nighthawk4

I tried to emerge dvdrtools and got this:

# emerge --pretend dvdrtools

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/cdrtools (is blocking app-cdr/dvdrtools-0.1.6)

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/dvdrtools-0.1.6

#

I looked in the emerge man page, but cannot see how to uninstall the one I don't need.

How do I remove the cdrtools, so the dvdrtools will install please?

----------

## Nighthawk4

OK, I did a search on the Forum and found emerge --unmerge cdrtools.

Then I did emerge dvdrtools.

Unfortunately, this seems to have made things worse. Now I get this from K3B:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Used cdrecord version 1.11a15 is outdated
> 
> Although K3b supports all cdrtools versions since 1.10 it is highly recommended to at least use version 2.0.
> ...

 

Ever wish you hadn't started something?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Any more developments on this thread? 

I am getting the same messages on kernel 2.6.11-r9 and new LG super multi dvd/cd rewriter ( just installed).  I was able to emerge cdrecord-prodvd but I am wary of unmerging cdrtools and emerging dvdrtools.  I am reemerging k3b at the moment with dvdr in my use varialbes in make.conf but I suspect it may fail with cdrtools blocking dvdrtools.  

I am not sure what I am doing, never had a dvd writer before and don't really know what software to emerge.

lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Well the reemerge of k3b with  --newuse seemed to work.  I put both cdr and dvdr in the use variable of make.conf file.  I then burned a dvdr 4GB disk my first.  I will keep my fingers crossed.

I have cdrtools installed but dvdrtools is not and emerge -pa dvdrtools gives that it is blocked by cdrtools.  I also have cdrecord-prodvd installed.

lmcogs

----------

## Eskarel

DVDRtools, as I recall, is a fork of a much older version of cdrtools and is at the point basically just crap. You can, or at least I could I haven't fixed it up yet with my new kernel, burn dvd's just fine without dvdrtools.

----------

## michaelarch

Hello,

I think you need to install dvd+rw-tools.  This will get you growisofs.  Hope this helps.

Michael

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

The reemerge of k3b with addition of cdr and dvdr in make.conf file worked.  That must have installed  dvd+rw-tools.

Lmcogs

----------

## yaneurabeya

Yes, it would have.

----------

## andor2

hi!

i had the same problem, but i didn't have to re-emerge k3b

"emerge dvd+rw-tools" did it for me... :Wink: 

----------

## andor2

i just forgot to mention that everything worked fine except the dvd-videos

for that i had to do "emerge -C cdrtools" and "emerge dvdrtools"... :Wink: 

----------

## Cryptix

@ Sobers_2002 Can i suggest that maybe the firmware on your dvd needs to be updated? New firmware adds support for new types of media. Perhaps your drive does not support that cheap princo media  :Shocked:  that could be just the way it is. i have no idea how to update dvd-+rw firmware on a linux machine but its point and click on a windows machine if u have dual boot or another computer.

----------

## yaneurabeya

There are additional DOS bootdisk programs that can be run as well I think too. Info should be available wherever you find firmware update information.

----------

## sobers_2002

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> @ Sobers_2002 Can i suggest that maybe the firmware on your dvd needs to be updated? New firmware adds support for new types of media. Perhaps your drive does not support that cheap princo media  that could be just the way it is. i have no idea how to update dvd-+rw firmware on a linux machine but its point and click on a windows machine if u have dual boot or another computer.

 

hi 

sorry for the late reply

i have tried the firmaware update........i still have the same problem  :Sad: 

also i noticed one more issue.......some of the dvd's that i burned have some stuff on them

that is corrupted......as in not completely written........fo eg. 2 iso images that i burned didn't

work.

so i would like to know what i am doin wrong........also my system has always had

dvd+rw tools........so i guess thats not the issue.

thnx

Saurabh

----------

## lotw

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

>  *Cryptix wrote:*   @ Sobers_2002 Can i suggest that maybe the firmware on your dvd needs to be updated? New firmware adds support for new types of media. Perhaps your drive does not support that cheap princo media  that could be just the way it is. i have no idea how to update dvd-+rw firmware on a linux machine but its point and click on a windows machine if u have dual boot or another computer. 
> 
> hi 
> 
> sorry for the late reply
> ...

 

How old is that DVD Burner??  I had a Lite-On (Sony) DVD-RW that only lasted 96 days.  Also a friend of mine had a real Sony drive that lasted 109 days.  So it could be possible that you drive is the problem, not the software.  I replaced mine with a NEC 8x Dual-Layer +/- Drive, current price is about $50 at www.newegg.com.  I have used that drive tons of times writting both DVD-R and CD-Rs, not one disc has ever failed since I moved over to Linux using K3b.  The drive also gets lots and lots of work.

----------

## sobers_2002

hi

my drive is bought new.........though older model of samsung-toshiba.........tss-h542a 

but i haven't seen ppl complaining abt it

----------

## yaneurabeya

Same here. Friend had a liteon (Sony) external DVD+/-RW that went caput after 6 months. Go figure. What I've learned is liteon = crap. On the other hand I know someone else who's using a Sony burner w/out any issues *knock on wood*.

----------

